# Anybody ride near Orange Texas



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Trying to find people near Orange Texas to ride with, also trying to find where to go riding near there with out having to go to crosby or the lake.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We ride in Crosby. Not sure how far you are from Sabine ATV Park.


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Go straight down interstate 10 toward Louisiana and Orange is the last town you will run into before you cross the border. I have taken my wife and two boys to DSO a few times, thought about trying Sabine ATV, never made it up there though. Both are about equal distance from my house.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

They are putting in houses in everywhere here now and ridding is dieing out, but me and the boys still like to ride. There 5 and 6 starting them young lol.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Im in Lake Charles, La and we ride some pipelines around here and also travel to sabine atv park and other parks near the area.


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm from Bridge city and just got back into riding


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

we all need to get together and make a ride soon!


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm gonna try to make the new years ride at Sabine ATV , probably just go for the day that Saturday


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

we are making a trip to sabine atv on jan. 4th if anyone wants to join!


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey guys I go by Eric text me, number is 4093300704


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Spec I might be interested if I'm not working that weekend. Foreman i grew up in Bridge city hallor at me


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Aight.. my Name is Nate. 337-794-8548 im always down to ride somewhere.... private land or at a park idc


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone wanna come help me jet my bike this weekend


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

Not my area of expertise but call me closer to the weekend and if I'm not busy I wouldn't mind helping.


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Who's riding Sabine ATV for Mardi gras


----------

